# Hello from Tiggers Mum



## tiggers mum (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to the forum today. I have a ten year old Viszla called Tigger who is stunningly beautiful, as they all are. I have really enjoyed looking at the photos of all the dogs on the site........fab! I have posted mine up but am not sure where it went so will try again!! Looking forward to chatting with you all.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Greetings, 

You may be new to the forum, however sounds like you have many years knowledge of your Vizsla, hopefully you can contribute some of your experience from owning Tigger for 10 years... (We haven't even had Axel for 10 weeks yet!!)


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome to vizsla forum, hope you learn a lot here and have fun chatting to other members. I approved your picture into the gallery so you can see it now, sorry but it makes me approve every picture.

if you need any help please ask.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome to the site. I agree, your experience could be put to good use since there are many new puppies on the board. We are new to the breed and she is only 6.5 months old so I am sure we may ask for insight on some things as time goes on.


----------



## tiggers mum (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you for your replies everyone and hope you manage to see my boy's picture in the gallery.


----------

